# Second Storm to Hit Nova Scotia 12/04/07



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

This is our second storm in a month last one was about 20+ cms and this one is at 30 and counting. And it is another wet and heavy one. And who said a snowbear couldn't handle alot of snow!!


----------



## aulen (Sep 18, 2007)

We only had about 10" and a lot of rain.......

Ever plow 10" of Slush?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed, looks like it handles it just fine!



F150dash;445746 said:


> This is our second storm in a month last one was about 20+ cms and this one is at 30 and counting. And it is another wet and heavy one. And who said a snowbear couldn't handle alot of snow!!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, that's what it was like here in Chester Grant. Didn't have much trouble though, I've got a F350 Diesel, pushed it along with no trouble.



aulen;445802 said:


> We only had about 10" and a lot of rain.......
> 
> Ever plow 10" of Slush?


----------

